
Show HN: A Free Gatsby.js/Tailwind Theme for Business Websites - taphangum
https://planflow.dev/free-themes
======
rman666
This is perhaps a better link to the theme’s demo page: [https://simplicity-
itself.planflow.dev/](https://simplicity-itself.planflow.dev/)

~~~
taphangum
Hey thanks, yea - I wanted to make the download link clearly visible for
people as well and have not yet had the chance to add it to the preview page
itself.

But cheers for sharing this link here!

